# Umsetzung Stör und Transport



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, so ich mal wieder wegen __ Störe.

Ich habe ja bereits zwei und denen geht es prächtig. Nun bekomme ich noch einen. Aber dieser hat es in sich, erstmal ein Wildfang aber lebt seit zwei Jahren in einem Koiteich und ist top fit und kuschelbedürftig 
Ja das mit dem kuscheln sollte man sich überlegen....ok ich schweife ab....also ich muss diesen Stör transportieren.
Nun erstmal was nehme ich bei einem 1m langen Stör für einen Behälter? Tüten für den Transport in der länge finde ich nicht. Geht eine lange Wanne, die dann oben abgedichtet wird?
Und es sind zwar nur 30min aber reicht mir da der Sauerstoff im Wasser? Hab da so meine bedenken und vor allem wenn nicht wie bekomme ich Sauerstoff rein? Ich bin ja im KFZ?
Also Fakt ist ich hole ihn Abends wenn es abgekühlt ist aber jetzt bräuchte ich mal Ratschläge


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo , besorg Dir einen großen langen Maurerkübel, und dazu das :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/mobile-12-Vo...schzucht-/171130416802?_trksid=p2054897.l4275http://www.ebay.de/itm/mobile-12-Vo...schzucht-/171130416802?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

kann man ja öfter gebrauchen .


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

Hey cool na das hol ich mir dann muss ich mir wegen sauerstoff schon mal keine Gedanken machen ;-) Danke

Ok Wanne und als Abdeckung das Wasser ist ja sonst am raus schwappen!?


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2015)

Oh Männer ! 
Da nimmt man eine große Plastikplane ( Müllbeutel aufschneiden ) macht da Löcher rein, und legt die oben drüber. 
Mit Schnur ringsherum befestigen . Wanne nur halb voll machen , dann schwappt da nix, und lansam und vernünftig fahren .


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Oh Männer !
> Da nimmt man eine große Plastikplane ( Müllbeutel aufschneiden ) macht da Löcher rein, und legt die oben drüber.
> Mit Schnur ringsherum befestigen . Wanne nur halb voll machen , dann schwappt da nix, und lansam und vernünftig fahren .



Ja sorry fürs fragen...ist ja alles ganz einfach und logisch


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Aug. 2015)

In den herkömmlichen rechteckigen Maurerkübel die es im Baumarkt gibt, passt aber kein 1 M langer Stör.


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> In den herkömmlichen rechteckigen Maurerkübel die es im Baumarkt gibt, passt aber kein 1 M langer Stör.



Ja genau, hab gerade geschaut die sind 90cm....und das schwappen ist nicht zu unterschätzen, deswegen frag ich ja auch vielleicht hat das schon mal jemand gemacht oder doch enger transportiert....nur in was


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2015)

ein Kfz-Anhänger, ein 1000 l - IBC oben aufgeschnitten und dann mit langsamer & ruhiger Fahrt - schwanken und wackeln sollte man vermeiden, damit das Tier nicht mit Maul oder Schwanzflosse irgendwo anschlägt. Aber 1m ist schon heftig, groß, schwer und sicherlich schwer zu bändigen - viel Glück!


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

Naja ich hab ne jeep gross genug um hinten was grosses rein zu stellen weil anhänger geht ja übelst ab  ja lässt sich leicht einfangen und sucht immer die nähe  ok streicheln ist natürlich nicht und auch das handfüttern sollte man lassen weil wenn er schnell abdreht kann man sich böse verletzen


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einer alten Badewanne?


----------



## herdsch (10. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer alten Badewanne?



Haha, nicht mal so schlecht die Idee ...mmmmhhh wenn ich jetzt eine rumstehen hätte.....also ich muss echt mal hier in der Stadt suchen muss doch so ein grossen Behälter geben


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2015)

Ich dachte da an sowas hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Koiteich-Tei...n-170x60x41-/221848177173?hash=item33a72e8a15

oder sowas http://www.ebay.de/itm/Koiteich-Tei...elstahl-Top-/221848177285?hash=item33a72e8a85


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2015)

Ich noch einmal - das hier wäre optimal - kannste hinterher noch einen hübschen Pflanzenteich draus zaubern:

https://www.heissner-teichbau.de/heissner-terrassenteich-pe-becken-140x70x45cm440l

(ist bei Obi aber günstiger)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2015)

herdsch schrieb:


> Hallo, so ich mal wieder wegen __ Störe.
> 
> Ich habe ja bereits zwei und denen geht es prächtig. Nun bekomme ich noch einen. Aber dieser hat es in sich, erstmal ein Wildfang aber lebt seit zwei Jahren in einem Koiteich



wo stammt den der Störwildfang her 

MfG Frank


----------



## PeterW (11. Aug. 2015)

Hi,
ich habe im Frühjahr meine beiden __ Störe abgegeben, schwimmen jetzt zusammen mit
anderen in einem Teich mit 300000 ltr. Ich war vorher am überlegen ob ich auf 40 cbm
erweitere, aber das wäre auch nur ein Lösung für max. 3 Jahre gewesen. Dann wären die beiden nämlich schon wieder zu gross gewesen. Meine beiden waren 110 cm und 75 cm.
Sehe das bei deinen 50000 ltr.auch  etwas skeptisch. Meine beiden wurden geholt wie von Zacky beschrieben, aufgeschnittener 1000er IBC.
Gruss Peter


----------



## herdsch (11. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wo stammt den der Störwildfang her
> 
> MfG Frank



Ursprünglich bevor er in diesen Teich vom Vorbesitzer rein kam, aus der Donau  ich wurde ihn alsd Adria-Stör einstufen


----------



## herdsch (11. Aug. 2015)

PeterW schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe im Frühjahr meine beiden __ Störe abgegeben, schwimmen jetzt zusammen mit
> anderen in einem Teich mit 300000 ltr. Ich war vorher am überlegen ob ich auf 40 cbm
> erweitere, aber das wäre auch nur ein Lösung für max. 3 Jahre gewesen. Dann wären die beiden nämlich schon wieder zu gross gewesen. Meine beiden waren 110 cm und 75 cm.
> ...


Hallo Peter, ja ok klar umso größer desto besser, aber im moment wird er in einem halb so kleinen Teich gehalten und ist echt ein vitaler und schöner Fisch geworden. Also ich tu ihm im moment nichts schlechtes denke. Alternativ würde er nämlich in ein Restaurant gehen, die wären interessiert weil es kein Zuchttier ist


----------



## herdsch (11. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Ich noch einmal - das hier wäre optimal - kannste hinterher noch einen hübschen Pflanzenteich draus zaubern:
> 
> https://www.heissner-teichbau.de/heissner-terrassenteich-pe-becken-140x70x45cm440l
> 
> (ist bei Obi aber günstiger)



Na genau sowas suche ich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Aug. 2015)

herdsch schrieb:


> Ursprünglich bevor er in diesen Teich vom Vorbesitzer rein kam, aus der Donau  ich wurde ihn alsd Adria-Stör einstufen



wieso würdest.
die genaue Art muß in einen solchen Fall doch auf den Artenschutzpapieren drauf stehen die man als Halter von dem Washingtoner Artenschutz unterliegenden Wildfängen/Wildsammlungen zwingend haben muß

Einen Herkunftsnachweis wo drauf steht welche Art wann/wo gekauft  muß man ja selbst bei Stören aus dem Handel haben und jederzeit auch vorlegen können um den legalen Besitz zu beweisen

MfG Frank


----------



## mitch (11. Aug. 2015)

* defekter Link entfernt *
==> Anhang B

ohne gültige Papiere würde ich die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## herdsch (11. Aug. 2015)

Jup, na mal schauen ob es da was gibt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2015)

Hi Herdsch,

und, hat der Wildfangstörbesitzer ne amtliche Genehmigung für das Abgabetier?

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (20. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!
Zu diesen Thema kann ich au etwas "Senf" ablassen.
Ich habe mal einen Koi von Fürstenberg nach Brandenburg(Stadt) überführt, das waren gut zwei Stunden Autofahrt mit Kaffee-Pause.
Ich hatte eine 90l Tuppe im Kofferraum mit einer Plane abgedeckt und solch ein Fahrradgummi drum.
Der Wasserstand in der Tuppe war etwas über den Fischrücken, er sollte mit seinen Flossenschlägen selbst für den Sauerstoffeintrag sorgen.
Hatte hervorragend geklappt.
Die zweite Alternative war ein Kompressor den man am Zigarrettenanzünder anschließen konnte, in Verbindung mit einen Lüfterstein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## herdsch (20. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Herdsch,
> 
> und, hat der Wildfangstörbesitzer ne amtliche Genehmigung für das Abgabetier?
> 
> MfG Frank


Nein, aber werde hier mal bei der zuständigen Behörde nachfragen was zu tun ist.


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, 
ich muß jetzt mal ein bißchen dusselig fragen, wenn ich also einen Stör angele, darf ich ihn schlachten, und in die Pfanne
hauen ?? 
Wenn ich ihn aber am Leben lasse, brauche ich einen Nachweis, woher er ist ???


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2015)

Da er wohl zu den gefährdeten Arten zählt darf er bestimmt auch nicht gefangen und gegessen werde, aber wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter oder so ähnlich.

LG René


----------



## herdsch (22. Aug. 2015)

Haha Jaaa aber da er unter diesem Artenschutz steht, will ich doch mal nachfragen und damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat


----------

